# laptop keyboard problems



## uselbi (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a new laptop MacBook computer and everything was working fine, then all of a sudden the keyboard stop working, the F functions keys work but nothing else. Can someone please help. The OS is leopard 10.5. Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Download the updates from Apple.
Some time ago, they had problems with the keyboards not responding, they made an update that fixes it.

apple icon -> about this mac -> update


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Also -- I would contact Apple as it is under warranty. 

If you've had it less than 90 days you can talk to their support for free 1-800-275-2273.


----------



## uselbi (Aug 21, 2004)

Problem solved. I did the updates from Apple and now everything is working fine. Thank you namenotfound and Yankee Rose.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Great!  

If you wouldn't mind marking this thread "solved" by clicking "Thread Tools" at the top of the thread, that would help out any folks with a similar issue who may be searching for a solution.


----------

